# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Orange terribilis

## MichaelS

Here's a picture of my orange P. terribilis.  I'm still working on the tank and due to take some more pictures.  They presented me with eggs today.

----------


## Ebony

Wow!! they are lovely..There home looks awesome. :Frog Smile:

----------


## John Clare

Michael you lucky sausage.  Good luck with the eggs.  How old are the animals?

----------


## MichaelS

This project has been one of my top priority projects.  They are a little under a year and a half old.  The tank is nearly finished now.  The egg clutch was only 7 eggs.  Often first clutches of young breeders are not viable.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

After I raise several terribilis tadpoles up in another set up I'll put some tadpoles in the small pool in the front of the tank.

Here's a picture of the same tank about 20 years ago.

----------

